# ipod et ipad!!!



## bene44 (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous!!! J'ai beau chercher un peu partout...je ne trouve pas l' info...y a til moyen de connecter un ipod sur l'ipad? Par avance, mille mercis pour votre reponse!!!!


----------



## MacSedik (8 Août 2010)

Connecter comment? Tu as déjà un iPod dans l'ipad... Sinon a ma connaissance non il n y a pas moyen.


----------



## arbaot (8 Août 2010)

Officiellement non...

ou peu-être en activant l'ipod en disque dur et en créant un dossier DCIM
dans lequel on glisserait photo et/ou film
connecté à l'iPAd en USB

avec les réserves évoquées dans ce sujet

aprés c'est Jailbreak


----------



## bene44 (8 Août 2010)

Je cherhce tout simplement a transferer les titres telecharges sur Itunes sur mon ipod.....
Et euh...la maniere officieuse?!!!!!!
Allez y lachez vous!!!!!:love:


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2010)

Le plus simple serait de télécharger le contenu de ton iPad sur un ordi et de tout retransférer sur l'iPad.


----------



## Toximityx (8 Août 2010)

Je compléterais la réponse de @Gwen en y ajoutant ceci : http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1848?viewlocale=fr_FR

Ensuite une synchro de ton iPod et hop


----------



## bene44 (8 Août 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Je compléterais la réponse de @Gwen en y ajoutant ceci : http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1848?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Ensuite une synchro de ton iPod et hop




Je cherchais à "eliminer" mon MBP en le remplacant par un IPAD mais dans ce cas....JE SUIS GRILLEE nan?!!!!!


----------



## Toximityx (9 Août 2010)

Il faut bien comprendre que l'iPad n'est pas un ordinateur mais un device comme l'iPod ou l'iPhone dépendant tout autant d'un PC/MAC et iTunes..


----------



## bene44 (9 Août 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Il faut bien comprendre que l'iPad n'est pas un ordinateur mais un device comme l'iPod ou l'iPhone dépendant tout autant d'un PC/MAC et iTunes..



Baoui...Je viens enfin de le comprendre (petite cervelle de blonde, va!!!!)...En tous les cas, mille mercis a tous pour vos reponses !!!!!
Que faire maintenant, devant cette cruelle envie d'Ipad.....???!!!!!
Attendre une potentielle V2 avec un potentiel USB?:love:


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2010)

Non, garder son ordinateur et un iPad.

Pas besoin d'un ordinateur puissant, mais il faut quelque chose pour sauvegarder ses données en cas de pépin. L&#8217;iPad est un appareil nomade, il faut qu'il soit traité comme tel.


----------



## bene44 (16 Septembre 2010)

pppfff......dur.....
pas de nouveau?!!!!!!!


----------



## Gibipod (11 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous. J'arrive peut-être un peu tard mais la question de BENE me concerne pour une raison techniquement recevable me semble-t-il : je voudrais décharger sur un ipad les films pris avec mon ipod alors que je suis en déplacement donc sans mon iMac sous le bras !!! . Y aurait-il un câble qui permette de relier les bestioles ?


----------



## stephou (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour Gibi,

Il y a surtout des applis qui permettent via un serveur fttp de transférer tout ça en wi-fi. J'emploie : Photo Transfer.

http://www.padiphone.com/actu/photo-transfer-app/


----------

